# suche guten kühler für ryzen 3600 unter 50€



## xcvxc (5. Juli 2019)

*suche guten kühler für ryzen 3600 unter 50€*

hi,

ich suche einen luftkühler für ryzen 5 3600, außerdem möchte in zukunft auch übertakten.
Mein mainboard ist ein msi b450 tomahawk und ich habe bereits an einen scythe mugen 5 gedacht.
Übrigens, kann man die neuen ryzen chips am 8.7. kaufen oder schon früher?


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: suche guten kühler für ryzen 3600 unter 50€*

Gegen den Mugen 5 spricht nix. Der Dark Rock 4 ist mittlerweile auch in der Preisregion und ein Stück wertiger.
Noch mehr sparen kannst du bei einem Freezer 34 oder Ben Nevis Advanced


----------



## _Berge_ (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: suche guten kühler für ryzen 3600 unter 50€*

Ben Nevis Advanced kühlt bei einem Kumpel einen 1700x, läuft super und er ist zufrieden  für den Preis Top


----------



## cordonbleu (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: suche guten kühler für ryzen 3600 unter 50€*

Ben Nevis Advanced auf dem 2600x läuft bei mir auch super.


----------



## Tinka-Bell (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: suche guten kühler für ryzen 3600 unter 50€*

Welchen ich noch empfehlen kann ist der "Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B " , hatte den Vorgänger für meinen "AMD Phenom II x6 1090T" , dieser hat ordentlich wärme Produziert, aber dank des Thermalright blieb er auch unter Last schön kühl. 
Vom Preis her mit ca. 40€ auch in deinem Budget.


----------



## hAtE NeVeR dIeS (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: suche guten kühler für ryzen 3600 unter 50€*



Tinka-Bell schrieb:


> Welchen ich noch empfehlen kann ist der "Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B " , hatte den Vorgänger für meinen "AMD Phenom II x6 1090T" , dieser hat ordentlich wärme Produziert, aber dank des Thermalright blieb er auch unter Last schön kühl.
> Vom Preis her mit ca. 40€ auch in deinem Budget.



Schließe mich dem an. Ich nutze selbst noch die erste Generation zusammen mit einem Core i5 aus der 4. Generation. Temperaturen waren während des Spielens auch im Hochsommer nie über 50°C beim zocken. Mit Prime95 konnte man zwar auch schon mal 65°C erreichen, aber im normalen Betrieb sieht man solche Temperaturen nie.


----------

